# John Deere 4960



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Anyone out there own or know anything about the 4960? We're looking to buy one and I just want to get some info on the tractor, the transmission, any pros or cons, good, bad whatever. I'd like to hear some first hand experience with this tractor.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I cut some beans to a guy that has one, he ha it on a 850bu kinze cart, I'll ask him what he thinks of it when we square up


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

That'd be great.


----------

